# Need some advice for OTA channels.



## Yo1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello all. I'm new here and I just wanted to know the best way to get OTA channels?I'm right in the middle of Chicago and Milwaukee.I have a HD20-700 receiver.How do you hook it all up etc.Thanks.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Start here. http://antennaweb.org

This will give you info about stations that you should be able to receive.


----------



## tech2802 (Feb 1, 2007)

help!!! I am getting great signal strength on my ota channels but, they don't show up on the guide or channel lineup. HR20-700.....


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Yo1 said:


> Hello all. I'm new here and I just wanted to know the best way to get OTA channels?I'm right in the middle of Chicago and Milwaukee.I have a HD20-700 receiver.How do you hook it all up etc.Thanks.


I'd head on over to our sister site (avsforum.com). Scroll down until you see "HDTV" on the left where sub forums are listed. Then find the thread for your area and look to see what others have used for a solution.

Good luck.

John


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Memphis thread here.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9673226#post9673226


----------

